# New equipment for home



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I am a self-taught homecook and by no means a professional. I have been cooking with whatever cookware I can afford which isn't usually the best by any stretch of the imagination. I really want to get a set of really good cookware, bakeware, and knives. I want this to be items which cared for correctly will last for years. I already have cast iron and while I love it, that's not what I am wanting/needing now. I just want a great set of skillets, various sized pots and pans, along with high quality cookie sheets, cake pans, etc. I don't know much about knives but know that I want good knives. I've read various threads on here about cookware but still am a bit confused on all the different kinds available and the merits of each. While I'd like one really good non-stick skillet, I am not big on Teflon coated cookware. Maybe because I've never had the better brands but I do not want something I can't use a metal spatula or spoon with. Please if you can provide links to help me better understand what's available or personal advice on what works well, I'd appreciate it very much!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Allie, if you've investigated our threads on cookware (and they are legion!), you know that many of us have and love our All-Clad. If you take good care of it- nothing exotic, I assure you- it's nonstick, gorgeous and will last a lifetime. I have a few of the non-Teflon pans, and so long as you don't gouge them, and clean them with Barkeeper's Friend, they're excellent. Do some surfing for prices and discounts, and you'll get them for less than in a store.

Knives: be sure to hold them in your hand before you buy! What is great for one person is too large or too small or too heavy or too light for the next person. I have a set of Henckels (got a GREAT price) plus a 7" Henckels santoku, a 5" Global utility knife, and a Kyocera paring knife. Take time to try the knives out. If they won't let you hold them out of the packages, go somewhere else.

Baking pans: I'm the wrong person to comment, as I'm not much of a baker. I did get a couple of 1/2 sheet pans and a couple of Silpats which I use most of the time. I also got a 10X15" jelly roll pan. I go through a lot of parchment paper, too- that stuff is wonderful!


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Thank you! I have seen numerous people refer to the All Clad cookware. I was generally thinking along those lines but wanted to ensure I wasn't missing anything. Another cooking friend turned me on to the Henckels knives. He told me of a place called Tuesday Morning that carries them so I plan to check them out really soon. I also live near a Prime Outlets location that has two kitchen stores, Chef's Outlet and Kitchen Collection. I really don't know what they carry as far as brands, etc. so any info anyone has I'd love to hear!

I have really cheap pots, pans, and baking sheets, pans, etc. My cookie sheets are blackened with age and I always burn the bottoms. YUCK! So any help for buying some that lasts longer would be great! Thank you all!


----------



## erict (Sep 6, 2006)

I picked up a great recommendation from this site: check your local Marshall's, Ross, TJ Maxx, or other "seconds" store before you buy. They sometimes have very good cookware at great prices. I just picked up some very nice stuff for less than 50% of retail price. A lot of people have found top brands like All Clad and Le Creuset there.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks Eric! I have a little over $500 to spend and looking at All Clad, it's a little out of the budget. Hopefully, I can find some seconds at great prices!!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

As much as it would be nice to have all the pieces all at once it isn't really necessary. I have a lot of stuff in my kitchen that I have acquired over more years than I care to think about. 

Spend your $500 on what you most want right now - a really good knife, some "professional" sheet pans (often available at Costco for a reasonable price), and at least one good pot/pan from All Clad. You can build up your collection from there as your budget and "I gotta have that" tendencies allow.

Jock


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

I think the Calphalon "tri-pli" stainless are excellent for the money. I put the quotes around the tri-pli because they also sell a stainless pan with a disk bottom thats not as good.

Tony


----------



## mikescookin (Jan 15, 2005)

Consumer Reports had a comprehensive report on cookware in December 05. Here is the link. If you are not a member of consumerreports.org, you can subscribe for one month for $4.95 and check out reports on everything you may need in the future, including cookware and cutlery.

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/h...hTerm=cookware

Cooksillustrated.com also has articles on cookware, cutlery, etc. Free trial membership available at www.cooksillustrated.com

I'm not suggesting that the opinions in the reports are the absolute last word. But, they can be helpful as a starting point. And, then personal preferences, appearance and budget come into play. Enjoy your new cookware.

Mike G.


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

We (SWMBO and I) are also simply "homecooks" and finally retired some 30+ year old Farberware for a new set of Calphalon Tri-Ply, and simply love it.

The thirteen piece set may be over kill for what you want to do, but it's sure nice to have a wide selection.

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/styl...ipp=8&brand=23

We added a couple of pieces - the 12" omelette pan and the 5 quart covered saute pan - to fit our requirements.

Cleanup is a breeze, and the heat distribution is very nice.

I particularly like the glass lids, because they help satisfy my curiosity as to the "progress" of the food as it cooks, without letting out any heat...

Adding baking sheets and knives could definitely put you over your budget, but those are decisions you'll have to make for yourself....


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

The best 'inexpensive' cookware I have tried is the Cuisinart line. I keep buying more, and using it, with good results. I have an extensive stack of All Clad Copper, a number of other copper pots from Castle Copper and CopperChef. I also have a fair bit of Mauviel tinned copper, and a lot of Calphelon Commercial. I find the Cuisinart to work as well as any of these brands.
Look into the Mundial line of knives. They are every bit as good as Wustoff or Henckles, and far better priced.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I do agree that buying what I really need and will use the most now and then adding to it over time is my best option. Thank you all very much for your input. You've given me some great ideas to build on!!


----------

